# Vitringa on the Synagogue



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2008)

Campeius Vitringa the Elder (1659 - 1722) wrote a classic treatise on the synagogue in 1685, _De Synagoga Vetere Libri Tres_. The 1842 English translation, _The synagogue and the church : being an attempt to show that the government, ministeres and services of the church were derived from those of the synagogue_, is available online here:

Internet Archive: Details: The synagogue and the church : being an attempt to show that the government, ministeres and services of the church were derived from those of the synagogue

William Young says in his refutation of John Frame's _Worship in Spirit and Truth_:



> A brief paragraph about the synagogue scarcely refutes Vitringa's elaborate argument in his classic work on the synagogue (C. Vitringa, De Synagoga Vetere. 1726, Levcopetrae).


----------

